# Which One?



## streetjamer99 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hey im new to the world of r/c. Which car should i get i want 1/10 scale, electric, stadium truck for 150-175. I was looking at the rustler is it any good? what do you recomend?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Personal preference,would be associated truck.or Losi.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Partly personal preferance, but also what does your local hobby shops carry for parts. Its not fun it you have to order parts. Maybe a losi or associated RTR truck so the parts are easy to get.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

go with what ever you hobby shop has more part for!!!



Brandon


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

If you buy a duratrax or a traxxas you'll just have to buy an associated or losi later.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Get the best you can afford.
Traxxas Rustler is a very entry level vehicle.. but fun and fast enough for a beginner and can be upgraded to a point for more fun. Very durable if you do not put a wild MOD motor in it. 
Duratrax Evader ST is the next step up. Very Well equiped and will last you for a long time.
Losi XXXT and the Associated T4 are great trucks for running for fun and racing. they are the top of the line in Stadium trucks. 
If you want to run for fun.. there are more options.
Traxxas Stampede us durable and fun. Not very expensive. Tamiya makes some great entry level vehicles also. 
For the ultimate in speed and durability for running for fun.. save your money and buy a Traxxas Emaxx. You can find good used packages on the web on this site and other sites like it. The prices on Ebay tend to get inflated so stick with the hobby sites like this to buy used. 
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## titan_77_215 (Aug 3, 2005)

Find a AE T3. They are a VERY strong truck and fun to bash around with. I have ran into my fair share to walls with my t3, most going pretty fast, and i have yet to break anything.


----------



## skulnick7 (May 25, 2005)

*team associated t3*

i would go for a team asssociated t3. they are very strong and durable. just about everything on it you can hop-up. t3's handle very good and are pretty fast. my friend has one that can beat my tc3 on-road electric. you can probably get a used stock t3 for about $100-150.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

T3, no one can argue with that, much better than my first truck thats for sure...


----------

